# Looking for work in Lake Charles LA



## rolltide4469 (Jul 16, 2009)

I am currently in the Air Force but due to separate in Feb 2010. Served 8yrs and earned a Degree in Accounting. I would like to find something in that field but the way things are right now I will be happy just to have something lined up. I was a salesman for lumber and hardware for 5yrs before the military, have about 1 1/2 years experience as a pipefitter, and some residential construction experience. I am a very hard worker and eager to learn new things. I am not too good for any job as long as it’s a paycheck to support my family. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Slidellkid (Oct 1, 2005)

*Work in Lake Charles*

Saw your post looking for work in Lake Charles. Are you from Lake Charles? I live in Deridder, Louisiana and am an attorney working for the Department of Homeland Security, Immigration and Customs Enforcement. I work in Oakdale, which is about an hour north of Lake Charles. Our office has a lot of Immigration Agents and several of them are former military, so that would be a good place to start. They get paid very well. I am in the reserves myself and have 12 active duty years. You might try looking on USAJobs.com for positions in Oakdale. Also, you might consider working up at Fort Polk. You could live in Deridder and be about 40 minutes from Lake Charles and 20 minutes from Polk or you could live even closer to Lake Charles.

You might also consider posting your same message on these two web pages: www.saltycajun.com and www.louisianasportsman.com. There are lots of guys on both sites that work offshore and earn a really good living. The guys on salty cajun could at least provide you with a list of names of companies to apply to. Offshore work is very attractive to most guys because they work a week on and then have a week off and can fish and hunt about half of the year. 

Best of luck to you and thanks for your service.


----------



## rolltide4469 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks alot! I was strongly considering working off shore. I will take a look at those sites. I have already bought a house in south Lake Charles and timed the drive to Fort Polk. 1hr from the house. Thanks again for the leads!


----------



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

Also check out rigzone.com for offshore jobs. They have a ton of listings and they are updated often. You can sign up for their weekly updates and they send you all of their newly listed jobs in a weekly email.


----------



## rolltide4469 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks, Jwatts...i will sure take a look.


----------



## Slidellkid (Oct 1, 2005)

*employment*

Rolltide,

I will look in the Louisiana Sportsman's magazine for a few of the offshore ads. There are some big companies that always list employment there.

If you send a note to the guys on salty cajun, don't do it on the employment section. Just introduce yourself as new to the forum and tell them your situation - they are good guys and maybe they can help.

Look me up when you get down to Lake Charles. There is some good bow hunting on Fort Polk and Clear Creek WMA. There's lots of good duck hunting on Sabine and Lacassine National Wildlife Refuges and the saltwater fishing in Big Lake down near Lake Charles is probably the best in the country.

Dan


----------



## rolltide4469 (Jul 16, 2009)

I will definantly look you up when I get there. I am coming down on the 15th for a week for my son's first days of kindergarten so I am going to start trying to make some face to face contacts for jobs. Love to fish! Heard that the red fishing is great down there.


----------



## Ammo318 (Sep 1, 2009)

I think there are various fast food resteraunts in that area.


----------



## newbie75 (Dec 30, 2007)

you can always look into some of the pipeline work that is always in LA


----------



## brownie65 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Louisiana jobs*

I work for a traveling kiln repair company. Just got back from Lake Charles working on a kiln. Before that was in Gonzales working on a kiln. Can't remeber the companies names. One in gonzales was a chemical plant. Also worked in another town that was about 10 miles east of Gonzales on I-10. Did some more kiln work there, plant name there was CF. Think it was a fertilizer plant. Talked to some of the bosses at these places, they told me they couldn't get enough help. said the recession wasn't bothering them at all. Way to far for me to move permanent though. I live about 800 miles from Louisiana.


----------



## rolltide4469 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Name*



brownie65 said:


> I work for a traveling kiln repair company. Just got back from Lake Charles working on a kiln. Before that was in Gonzales working on a kiln. Can't remeber the companies names. One in gonzales was a chemical plant. Also worked in another town that was about 10 miles east of Gonzales on I-10. Did some more kiln work there, plant name there was CF. Think it was a fertilizer plant. Talked to some of the bosses at these places, they told me they couldn't get enough help. said the recession wasn't bothering them at all. Way to far for me to move permanent though. I live about 800 miles from Louisiana.


If you can remember the name of the company that would be awesome! Thanks for looking out.


----------



## cajun blake (Sep 29, 2006)

just saw a job posting in Baton Rouge 

they need someone to clean Mike the Tiger's cage :wink:











an Alabama fan would be the perfect candidate ....... j/k


i live in Lafayette and travel the State on business

i find jobs for people and search the labor market 

goto www.careerbuilder.com and www.laworks.net

register for each site, search daily for jobs by your city or zip and within a select mile range

i'll do what I can to help you out brother as I'm in LC 1x per week


----------



## rolltide4469 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Thanks*

If you come across something let me know and I will send out a resume.


----------



## rolltide4469 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Tiger Job*

That tiger cleaning job sounds good. Only problem is I just got these new rage broadheads and need to break them in. It would be too tempting. :jksign:


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Roll Tide....I couldn't agree with you more. Nothing like a good moving target....But then we would get ripped for shooting something in a cage....Ha Ha.

I work for one of the big 3. We are always looking for employees.....

pm. me for details.


----------



## rolltide4469 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Bump*

Getting close to moving day! Can't wait to get down there. Any other job suggestions? Thank you all for the help so far.


----------



## Sammy1 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Work in La*

State Police and Marshalls are hiring. Check their web sites. They have some good info. PM if you need anything down this way. I'm an X CE Troop.


----------



## rolltide4469 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Bump*

Its that time. Moving down in the next few weeks. Any new leads? Thanks for all the help so far. I am trying to get on with Northrop Grumman in Lake Charles. Does anyone have some good contacts there that might help?

Thanks again.


----------

